# Where are the Punjabi's



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Been here 2 months now where does the Punjabi crowd hang out for the weekly whisky and Mixed grills


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

There used to a place called Punjabi Dhabba at Dubai Grand, dunno if it is still around though. Everynow and then there will be somekind of bhangra night or something at various clubs and bars. Not in the loop anymore gave up clubbing ages ago !


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Chuck dey Desert dude, 

Thanks for the reply, are there many here from the UK


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Check out Desi Nights at Elegante. Plenty of Punjabis there.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Seriously?!? 

opcorn:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I went there once and there were plenty of Punjabis! You got a better place Indo??


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Panjabis are everywhere, atcha ?

Mind you I met some by accident on Jumeira beach playing volleyball...sure thing I joined the weather was simply fantastic!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I bet they couldn't figure out that you were actually Brazilian Canadian


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I bet they couldn't figure out that you were actually Brazilian Canadian


They knew I was not raised in India due to my accent and behaviour then inevitably the question comes " So where are you from again ? " 

Many foreigners have the wrong impression that we have only "whites" in Brazil. Although this is almost true on the south, it is radically the opposite on the north.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You don't think it's the other way around right? They might be wondering how this very brown guy with a very thick Indian accent is claiming to be Brazilian Canadian?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You don't think it's the other way around right? They might be wondering how this very brown guy with a very thick Indian accent is claiming to be Brazilian Canadian?


They might assume I am Indian, Pakistani, Bolivian when they see me but When I open my mouth nope..

I think the hard part comes when I start speaking French and Spanish...this is where people get surprised and wonder. And yes I am very happy with the dark colour I developed here. If I were in Canada now I would be having my Vitamin D....

I honestly do not know what to do with my vitamin D supplements.. I really dont need it here.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought they spoke Portuguese in Brazil, no?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I thought they spoke Portuguese in Brazil, no?


Yeah you are right......add Portuguese on the list ..they all look me weird when I speak Portuguese too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Shame Canuck that's not the reason.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Pammy, I betcha 1 Dhs .. Canuck is fluent in Japanese and German as well ... he is such a Daniel Jackson 

Heck, he probably speaks Klingon too!! 

I wanna be just like him when I grow up ... He's my Indian / Brazilian / Canadian Idol.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I may get shot down for this but we went to Keva's (next to Chi) a while ago and most of the people there were Sindhis but now I am writing this, I don't think it helps much really...should I press send or not? Not sure....


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

Not sure about the Punjabi's - but there is a new 'Desi' night called on Fridays at the Ibis Hotel WTC. I've never been, so can't say if its any good. Its called 'Chilly Night' - you can look them up on facebook.


----------

